# Early Summer 2010 [photos]



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi guys,
I hope everyone is well here  and that you had a great summer season. I received a sweet PM few days ago, so thought of sharing some pictures of my malts. I couldn't find a relevant (non hav related section), so I hope I am posting this in the closest/most relevant place.

I didn't get a Hav (or a third pup yet) because I still didn't move to the place where I hope I will move. I was away with my two dogs on a trip this summer. I still didn't manage/get the time to load all the many number of photos to my computer, resize, load in photobucket and share; however, I have some resized pictures in photobucket of my two dogs that I took and worked into posting earlier this summer. I thought of sharing them with you.

Hope you will enjoy looking through them. I took them in June, 2010

For Summer 2010, the malts got "Checkin Legs" hair cut; Change in style every now and then is good 

Here they are, modeling the new hair styles

Snowy









and Crystal









ok, I think we can start now...

Snowy wasn't sure which he wanted; the treat in his mouth or the ball in my hand. Before going to the garden, Snowy was chewing on a chewie. I called the malts to join me to the garden to play a game of fetch. Crystal zoomed outside. Snowy had a second thought, but then decided to join (When he hears 'Bye Snowy', he knows that he is gonna be left in if he didn't join. So he decided to run out to the garden too. I wasn't aware that he and chewie were out together until I looked at his face (mouth)..









But of course, it took him another minute to drop the chewie and run after the ball









An update on Crystal, I found out that the above ball (in snowy's mouth) is in her 'fave toys' list. This summer, she shocked Snowy...
not when jumping in the pool (that is old news)..


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

New pictures, but old news 









BUT when she swam to the direction of the ball 









Caught the ball and retrieved it....:w00t: now that is new news.
(Crystal: "Hang in der ball, I twy to wescue you") 
trying hard not to lose the ball









Snowy watches as Crystal gets closer ...









but when she reached the place where she gets out, the ball slipped outta her mouth to the other side of the pool.









Snowy's turn to jump in









Snowy blends with the water splash


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Another jump from Snowy









I love to take 'in the air' pictures because they are a bit challenging for me to take. I gotta be quick. At the same time, don't lose them in the frame and try to get a nice focused pic..The ones that I am posting here that I took two days ago are still not my favorite 'in the air' shots because they aren't too focused, but I still like them 









Got the monster in a better, more focused picture 









anyways, lets continue.... 
Snowy got the ball









in his way out.. but guess who is waiting for him with her mouth opened?









Crystal: "Good boy, Snowy! Good fetch. Now, I hab it"


















Crystal: "sheesh! boys are vewy hawd to convince!! I don't know what part of 'I hab it' doesn't he understand"


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Snowy jumps in first, Crystal follows









two malts, reaching ball at the same time, but Crystal gets it first...









and swims away from Snowy ... LOOOL He knows that it is no longer the same when it was just him to get the ball and have Crystal only to follow 


















Here is Crystal, giving it another try to get the ball out on her own, without having it to slip out of her mouth to the other side of the pool









and she did it!!!!









and this was Snowy's response...this boy cracks me up:HistericalSmiley: He would never try to take anything away from Crystal *if* it was with her first. Snowy just kisses her and leaves her with her toys). -Crystal, on the other hand, tries to do it all the time-. In that case, then yes, he doesn't allow her to take whatever was in his paws first...
Snowy: "I am pwoud of you. You did good, Cwystal"









Goofball Snowy









Enough pool games..of the malts go for a though-out wash, bath, dry (clean and dry body and ears)









Here they are afterwards (Crystal is busy with little treat that I gave them)


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Snowy: "hey..no fair mommy...where is my tweat?"









Snowy solo









Crystal solo









Snowy and Crystal pose









Few Romeo pictures that I took


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Romeo doing yoga  








this kitty is weird. He sleeps in the weirdest positions.

Romeo: "I am watching you"









off to ZzZzZzZz









Snowy & Crystal: "How did you spend your summer, everyone?"









Summer time is one of our fave seasons 

Kat


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

What a great set of photos! Crystal & Snowy look like they're having a grand time. I love the pics of Romeo, too. Handsome cat.


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

Crystal and Snowy are having such a great time! I loved the pictures those two are characters. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Fantastic pics,Wow what wonderful water dogs,are the breed known for loving water?and Romeo looks so above it all[silly dogs splashing about in water]Thank you.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Those pictures are AMAZING!! I had a perma smile looking at them and the water pictures??! My husband would be SO jealous! I know they all want Gucci to be more of a water lover, but she's not so convinced.

They look like they are having so much fun and just precious as can be


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great pictures! Snowy and Crystal look like they are loving it - good that they have their cute summer 'dos!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Now, that looks like a fun vacation. I bet you could sit and watch them play/swim all day. I loved your photo's. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, those are great shots.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks all for your compliments to these two nut-cases (and Romeo, the kitty)  i am really happy that u liked the pictures and that they made some smile 



clare said:


> are the breed known for loving water?


No, but that doesn't mean ALL Maltese dogs can't love the water 

in fact, my friend's Labrador (supposed to be a breed that loves the water) is too scared to jump in any pool  lol my friend laughs when she sees Snowy and Crystal to be the opposite to her lab. Snowy and Crystal are fearless and love the water so much! Playing fetch in the water is one of their fave game.


----------

